# John deere 828D



## Jerry Leonard (Jan 16, 2018)

Blown Tecumseh 8hp,medium skill level my son can weld,what Predator is the easiest to repower?This site is great but I'm new here and not familiar .Thanks for suggestions


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

predator may be slightly underpowered for a 28


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I was afraid there would not be a predator engine for a 28inch machine


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Predator comes in different sizes. The one most discussed on here, 99.5% of the time is the 212cc, about 6 1/2hp but equivalent to an old 8hp Tecumseh flat head members have claimed. The Predator and all the Chinese engines are OHV, much more efficient and powerful.

Predators also come in two larger sizes, 300+cc and 400+cc. Using them you'll be able to use the old pulleys as the crank shaft size it's the same. The 212 Predator crank is smaller, 3/4" rather than 1" .


----------



## Jerry Leonard (Jan 16, 2018)

*what motor*

would work with the least amount of modifications? Thanks again


----------



## Jerry Leonard (Jan 16, 2018)

*301cc*



JLawrence08648 said:


> Predator comes in different sizes. The one most discussed on here, 99.5% of the time is the 212cc, about 6 1/2hp but equivalent to an old 8hp Tecumseh flat head members have claimed. The Predator and all the Chinese engines are OHV, much more efficient and powerful.
> 
> Predators also come in two larger sizes, 300+cc and 400+cc. Using them you'll be able to use the old pulleys as the crank shaft size it's the same. The 212 Predator crank is smaller, 3/4" rather than 1" .


I have looked at this one,The 1" shaft is inches higher than the Tec& the bolt pattern is not close


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

651


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Jerry Leonard said:


> I have looked at this one,The 1" shaft is inches higher than the Tec& the bolt pattern is not close


So? you buy longer belts to compensate, and you drill new holes.


----------



## Jerry Leonard (Jan 16, 2018)

*CL*



jtclays said:


> Another 8hp Tecumseh:grin:
> Not joking, it's the easiest swap. Craigs list search for "horizontal shaft" usually picks up a few listings. If you type in tecumseh, you'll get every mower and snowblower ad coming up. Often times you can find a rusted out complete blower with a running engine cheaper than a new engine. If yours is single output shaft you can use a dual shaft engine also if you find one. You can easily cut off the cam pto shaft so the belt guard fits.
> Around me, I would look for a complete blower vs. engines. Typically with the engine off a machine are sold by flippers or people trying to make back money by parting a machine and as such are usually overpriced or inaccurately advertised as "hard to find, won't last long" type of thing.


I have been searching,I know on local small repair shop to check with Thanks


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

654654


----------



## Jerry Leonard (Jan 16, 2018)

*I don't suppose*



jtclays said:


> You can buy a 3/4-1" sleeve adapter and key to make the 212cc work with your stock sheave. The crank height (4.17") should be the same and I don't think you'd notice any lack of performance. Aesthetically it may bother you depending on the rest of the machines condition. Depending on how your machine is set up, you may have to relocate the chute rotation rod which some people find very frustrating. The biggest drawbacks I have encountered is the predator has no stator/power to run lights or hand warmers. Hooking up a remote/handlebar throttle or key switch is another project. Lack of winter shrouding although rarely a problem if it's not stored outside and brushed off after use.


The studs in the mounting plates would match the 828 measures 6 3/8" x 3 1/8".I'll go to harbor Freight & check the 212 out.I'm sure the rotation rod could be reworked..Thank you


----------



## Jerry Leonard (Jan 16, 2018)

*Found on CL*



jtclays said:


> Another 8hp Tecumseh:grin:
> Not joking, it's the easiest swap. Craigs list search for "horizontal shaft" usually picks up a few listings. If you type in tecumseh, you'll get every mower and snowblower ad coming up. Often times you can find a rusted out complete blower with a running engine cheaper than a new engine. If yours is single output shaft you can use a dual shaft engine also if you find one. You can easily cut off the cam pto shaft so the belt guard fits.
> Around me, I would look for a complete blower vs. engines. Typically with the engine off a machine are sold by flippers or people trying to make back money by parting a machine and as such are usually overpriced or inaccurately advertised as "hard to find, won't last long" type of thing.


A guy has an old snowblower with a HM80 155072 would tat swap out with a HM80155559T?I can't go look at it right now,down with this **** flu. thanks again for your help


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

fxghtfh


----------



## Jerry Leonard (Jan 16, 2018)

*For sure it is a T*



jtclays said:


> I can't get the second Tec model number to come up (is it a "7" instead of "T")
> Basically any Tec HM80 snow engine will swap for size. Issues may be specific to whatever JD sepc'd for attachment points like carb bracket for throttle, bracket mounts for chute controls or stator for lighting/power. You can easily swap out (assuming all screws/bolts come out without issue) from the old engine. Older Tecumseh's had a very thin mounting plates, but I think you are in the model range for the same mount. If you do get over there to look at, take the old one with you and flat out compare:grin: 351Beno made a great point on earlier post to pull the recoil shroud to inspect for nests or otherwise uninvited guests living near or about the flywheel on every unknown purchase, it may save the day for you or lower the price:wink2:


Blower is listed on Dayton CL for $125 I'm thinking he would take less.What would it be worth if it's a match Again thanks


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Depends


----------



## Jerry Leonard (Jan 16, 2018)

*I may*



jtclays said:


> Depends how the thing starts and runs (which can be fixed)? For you it's worth a lot so you don't have to sub pulleys and belts to start. The rest of the machine has some value also (you should end up with an extra fuel tank, carb, tires/wheels and recoil assembly that are not cheap). I wouldn't be upset repowering a direct fit snow shrouded Tec for $125 plus extra parts to keep or sell. Figure $100 on sale HF motor, $20 for a sleeve kit and likely needing a re-route on the chute rod, sounds like a done deal to me. You can sand and repaint the shrouding or just swap your old shrouding to the donor.
> Guys here may say they wouldn't pay more than $50 for a used Tec, but they don't need it and it's not summer:grin:


have lucked out another guy on CL has exact swap ( his even has elec start) for $100.Going to try to look at it tomorrow.Any suggestions welcome.thanks


----------

